
Programming computer animation in 1964 [video] - Outdoorsman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5mFhDIJfNA
======
DyslexicAtheist
Interesting. I always thought the first animation ever was Kitty (a cat) by
Konstantinov in 1968 on the BESM systems:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O4mm3hXNgA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O4mm3hXNgA)

But if this correct it would actually predate the Kitty animation. Are the
computing history/pioneer claims on most of the web wrong? (do a search for
Sergey Lebedev and Konstantinov and Kitty and you get claims everywhere that
it was the first ever animation ...)

~~~
martinpw
It looks like there are even earlier ones than this current one. There is one
here from 1963:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RocLdMyUG-4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RocLdMyUG-4)

and this wikipedia page lists a Swedish animation from 1961:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_computer_animation...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_computer_animation_in_film_and_television)

~~~
muterad_murilax
> a Swedish animation from 1961:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhNT501DsJI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhNT501DsJI)

------
GnarfGnarf
I remember seeing the first computer animations in the 60's. There was
something magical and exciting about it. No one will ever experience that
culture shift again, as we are all jaded by cumulative accomplishments.

~~~
Yhippa
Growing up in the 80's and 90's I thought the same thing about video game
graphics. How could this stuff get any better? Whenever I get too satisfied
about how far things have come in always remind myself of that. At some point
computer graphics will be so realistic we won't be able to distinguish it from
reality.

------
fao_
It's interesting how much simpler and higher-level this is, compared to other
(newer) interfaces for drawing to the screen.

------
aidos
So good. It never ceases to amaze me what could be done in such constrained
systems (I guess it'll always look like that in retrospect).

For anyone who has never seen it, Sketchpad, from the 60s:

[https://youtu.be/USyoT_Ha_bA?t=3m47s](https://youtu.be/USyoT_Ha_bA?t=3m47s)

Edit: With commentary from Alan Kay!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=495nCzxM9PI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=495nCzxM9PI)

------
meatsock
computer animation history buffs will have already noted the earlier works,
few as pretty as john whitney's kerrison predictor animations
[https://youtu.be/ZrKgyY5aDvA](https://youtu.be/ZrKgyY5aDvA) which he explains
here [https://youtu.be/5eMSPtm6u5Y](https://youtu.be/5eMSPtm6u5Y)

------
mrspeaker
I love the simplicity of the algorithms too - they looks so nice on a vector-
esque display! I had to test out that PLYGN function:
[http://mrspeaker.github.io/old-anims/](http://mrspeaker.github.io/old-anims/)

------
fla
The very first draw call I guess.

